# Super Mario 64 4 Player?



## Edmonds (Nov 23, 2020)

Does anyone know if there is a 4 player mod for SM64 still around?  I had one a few months back, but it seems Nintendo recently has done a wave of copyright claims and shut most of that down.  The one I had was Mario, Luigi, Wario, and Waluigi.  I'm looking to play with some friends locally, and the online option is not, well, an option

Thank you!


----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 21, 2020)

You could use Net64: https://net64-mod.github.io/

Or there’s the newer work in progress: https://sm64js.com/
(Although I’m not sure if you can do private rooms with this one- there’s also no stars)


----------

